# Question about possibly bred doe



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So I was certain that my girl stood for the buck I had her with last week, but now she seems to be maybe coming back into heat?! :whatgoat: 

It is really hard to tell with her because she has fairly silent heats, but she has started tail wagging again and doing the "stretch" posture - where she sticks her tushy up in the air, basically. It should be noted also that her tush is still pretty sticky from her time with the buck...it has been bitter cold here so I haven't wanted to subject her to getting wet.

So here are my questions:

Would she stand for the buck if she wasn't in heat?

Would she continue to exhibit heat signs if she was successfully bred?

Is it common for a recently bred doe to have discharge (like implantation mucous or something)?

I am worried that she was in standing heat and the breeding simply didn't take. The other concern is a possible 5-day heat, which I have only read about here so I really have no idea how common it is or how to tell if that is going on. I have never tried to breed this girl, however she has been successfully bred before by her previous owner.

It isn't a huge deal if I have to take her back to be bred again, but I was so certain it had happened I can't help but be disappointed and a little concerned 

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, in her case, it was likely the "5 day heat".....I have a doe with a longer cycle and she has a 7 day heat.
Even when bred the second time they will deliver kids "early" when in fact they are right on time because the doe actually settled with the first breeding.
Taking her back now would likely have her going out of this heat and not willing to stand. If you won't mind later kids, watch her the next 3 weeks and see if she does come into heat, you can take her to the buck then because you'll know for sure wether she settled or not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i have had them not settle the first time and come in a week or days later. I breed for that second heat and they all so far have kidded for that date. We will see how it goes this time around with Lola who had a 7 day heat (first heat was brought on because the buck arrived. The second heat she actually was ovulating in my opinion.)


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the responses 

I will keep an eye on her and I guess time will tell - I did get a buck rag to hang onto so I will pull that out and see if she has any reaction to it in a few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...... some goats are hard headed about getting preggo.... good luck.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So just to clarify, the discharge is probably indicative of her being in heat, not of her being implanted/pregnant?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

discharge after breeding is common yes -- but if she is showing interest in the buck then this discharge could be her in heat instead.


----------



## b.martin172 (Nov 2, 2010)

On Oct. 13 I put my Toggenberg yearling with a proven buck for her first kidding. The mating seemed to take (thrusting, doe arching her back and discharge from the vulva). This morning she showed signs of her heat cycle which was to the day 21 days since breeding. She showed tail wagging, frequent urination and wanting to mount other does who were not in heat. I returned her to the buck and he mounted her once in a half hearted effort and then paid no attention to her. Another buck was brought in and still he showed her very little attention. She would not stand and ran if they did come close to her. Thoughts?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

b.martin172,

Is your doe in good weight or overweight? Did the buck only mount her once? I like to see at least 3 good ones before I will accept that she is bred (though it may only take one to be bred or may not even conceive.). Its just preferred so I know there are enough "little swimmers" (sorry if that is too graphic lol.) to hopefully get the job done the first time and having kids when I want them to be born instead of a month later when the weather may not be right.


----------



## b.martin172 (Nov 2, 2010)

The first breeding on October 13 the buck mounted her 6-8 times. All of the indications were there on that breeding ( thrusting of the buck, doe arching her back and what appeared to be semen leaking from her vagina afterwards). Twenty one days later she appears to be back in heat and when she is put back in with the buck he half heartedly mounts her one time and she will not stand. He then shows her no further interest at all. He would roll his lip when she would urinate but would not try to do anything else.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she settled with the first breeding and it could be pregnancy hormones making her seem to be back in heat, especially if she wouldn't stand for the buck. March 12 would put her at 150 days with the first breeding.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, it looks like my girl didn't take :hair: ...she appears to be in heat again with a little clear discharge and some tail wagging. She has such subtle heats it is hard to catch them, but I got lucky this morning and saw the discharge before she got rid of it. She isn't vocalizing and the discharge was clear, so I am hoping I caught her in time. I will try to take her back to the breeder today, but I worry that I may be too far into her heat? So frustrating it makes me want to buy a buck

Hopefully this time it will take and I won't have to wait another month....the longer it takes to get her bred the longer I have to milk my other girl :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That sucks! Sorry she needs another visit . I have always had a buck...much, much easier when you want does bred for a certain time...most will disagree with having a buck to feed year round when he's only used a few times in a year BUT when you factor in the cost of fuel to get the doe to a buck, the time it takes as well as the non-guarantee that you may have to try again ...having a buck at home is well worth it IMO.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Liz for the sympathy...

I don't really have the room for a buck, unfortunately, and I live in the city so I suspect people would be annoyed with the bucky smell during rut. 

Although if this turns out to be an annual stress-fest I may just tell my neighbors to suck it up lol...

:doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry.... she didn't take....  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

clear discharge means beginning of her heat so you should be right on target for breeding today


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> clear discharge means beginning of her heat so you should be right on target for breeding today


Yay! That is good to know...she went off to the breeder's this morning. Keeping my fingers crossed! ray:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So here is an update on the ongoing saga of my stubborn Nubian.

I picked her up from the breeder's and was told that she stood for the buck the first day she was there and then seemed to immediately settle down (i.e. - not display antsy heat signs).

She has had a milky white discharge pretty much every day since. Nothing super stringy but her tail has been dirty and I have seen some evidence of white on her hiney since.

I bring it up because if she didn't settle she would be coming into heat about today or tomorrow. I can't really tell if there has been any change in her discharge as it continues to be white and this girl has a fairly silent heat.

So...any thoughts on if the continued discharge post breeding is an indication of pregnancy? If she hasn't settled this time I will be kind of at my wit's end as it is getting awfully late in the season and I would be worried that there is something going on with her to keep her from settling.

Anyway...all thoughts appreciated! Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she actually still draining... the white discharge or is it dried up white...around her vulva? Because white usually indicates... they are going out of heat.....so it is unusual to hear ....she has had this white discharge all along..... 
Does the discharge have a foul odor... ?


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

No foul odor and it seemed to kind of come and go, but it definitely has been happening regularly since she stood for the buck three weeks ago.

I did notice there was some more fresh this morning. Haven't seen any clear discharge on her since she stood.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the white could be semen that is "extra" and the body expells -- doesnt usually take a month though :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...that is strange..... :scratch: Can you get a pregnancy test done on her... when you can do so ? I am not sure exactly how far along they need to be though.....Then you will know.... :hug:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Hmm...that is strange..... :scratch: Can you get a pregnancy test done on her... when you can do so ? I am not sure exactly how far along they need to be though.....Then you will know.... :hug:


I will have to try that. I have a good goat vet and will see if she can do the testing...I really don't have the ability to take her back to the breeder a third time right now so if she isn't bred she'll just have to wait...

:GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel your frustration..... that is why.... I think ....you will get a quicker answer... by testing her for pregnancy..... Good luck.... I really Pray ...she is preggo.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

www.biotracking.com doe needs to be a minimum of 30 days bred to do a preg test with blood. I hope she is preggy!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will have to try biotracking 

ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP :hug:


----------

